# Quick Pick 02-26-08



## slappysdump (Jan 27, 2008)

Here a quick pic I snapped after cleaning up Tues a.m. More snow coming--they say.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks like some heavy wet stuff, always great for the rigs.


----------



## slappysdump (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah the truck loved it--the plow did not--about ten minutes after I took the pic I popped an angle cylinder hydro hose. Western guy in town was out of the hose--went and had one made at a shop--$43.00, works like new now. Its pretty much been snowing for the last 8 hrs--I'll post another pic of the same pile tommorrow after I'm done cleaning up the mess that's coming down now.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya i am getting what you got lol


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NICE PIC KEEP EM COMING*


----------



## slappysdump (Jan 27, 2008)

Here's a shot from Wed 2-27-08 a.m.
Got about 3 more inches overnight--all cleaned up w/ nothing broken LOL


----------



## slappysdump (Jan 27, 2008)

Same lot-different pile.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice truck.


----------



## slappysdump (Jan 27, 2008)

*Kind of off topic...*

All this snow is really fun...








but my baby is ready to go out and play


----------



## slappysdump (Jan 27, 2008)

Quality SR;529871 said:


> Nice truck.


Thanks--its a 2002 F-350 SD XLT 4x4 Ext Cab DRW V-10 w/Heil Dump Box and Western Ultra-mount Pro 8'6"


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

slappysdump;529883 said:


> All this snow is really fun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that resto'd or a survivor?

Nice truck too. wesport


----------



## slappysdump (Jan 27, 2008)

The car is a 72 Nova, I got it in 1984. It was brown and had a inline 6, had been sitting in an old lady's garage since new--she bought the car, sent it to be undercoated and when she went to pick it up realized it did not have power steering--she could not turn the wheel. Some relative took her to the store every week in it--still had original tires on it. I dropped the 6 in favor of a 350 small block(about 340 hp) and painted it red. So I guess its a freshened up survivor...still has less then 50,000 miles on the ticker.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pic.....looks like fun!


----------

